# August Weight Loss Challenge



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

So far, I am the biggest loser, in that, not only didn't I lose any weight, I gained 3 lbs.

So from now until September 1, which I believe is 33 days, I will lose 20 lbs.

Starting weight is 260. 

If I don't reach 240 by September 1, I will donate $50 to The Cajun Navy.
If I do reach 240 by September 1, I will donate $100 to the Cajun Navy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

20 pound loss??? You are FAR more ambitious than I am!!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> 20 pound loss??? You are FAR more ambitious than I am!!!!!!! WOW!


But over 3 months (June, July, August), that's a little under 7 lbs/month.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Or 20 pounds in the month of August. You say PoTAtp, and I say poTAHtp


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how August goes for all of us.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The best thing I ever did for weight loss was to stop stressing about it. I started off by just cutting down everything I ate by a quarter. As I lost weight - very slowly about a half to a pound a week - I got serious about eating more healthily. The only thing that really got my weight down was time (it does take a while for new food habits to be ingrained) and walking every day. The walking really did it for me. 

I also took the effort and time to measure or weigh what I ate. Eyeballing portions does not work. I found this out by eyeballing a portion and then actually measuring or weighing it and boy, were my portions off. And thus the calories, fat content etc were too much.

I can't walk for weight maintenance and loss anymore so I have to really watch the food intake - size and content. Any increase in weight (which happens every so often) is not good for my condition. A couple of pounds and I am back to full on weight control. The true secret to weight is NOT to gain it in the first place. Once you have lost it you have to really set boundaries. 

It would be nice to think that all this work to maintain a healthy weight will someday not be necessary but this is a fallacy as our bodies are conditioned by evolution to hunt for calories to provide during the lean times. So you have to relax about your weight but be vigilant and accept that the new way of eating is going to be your future.. We do know when we are over eating and eating the wrong foods..


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I purposely went to the grocery store while I was hungry this morning. I wanted to test my change in mindset. It seemed to work because as I started to realize how hungry I was, instead of grabbing junk food, I thought I should hurry up and get home so I could eat my planned breakfast.

I also realized something about store layout. Usually, as you come into the store is the produce section. I doubt if that is a big moneymaker because it is so labor-intensive, and it is probably one of the least compulsive buying areas. After a few aisles, you get to cookies and crackers, followed by chips and soft drinks. You should be softened up by now so you are more likely to make a compulsive purchase. And chips especially, are often buy 1, get 1 free.

You make your way through the store and finally get to ice cream. Don't worry, some brands will be on sale this week. Today it was Hagen Das. And if that's not enough, you pass the bakery as you make your way to checkout.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I once lost about 30 lbs by cutting out two cookies every evening. (5 instead of 7) 
my Yvonne was furious!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I’m continuing on with my goal of 3 pounds, just like last month. @MoonRiver those stores are definitely laid out to tempt shopper, that’s their business and they do it well. Milk and eggs are usually at the back so you have to go through the whole store. Hello impulse buys! 
I try to shop the perimeter, which is usually most of the perishables and avoid the middle aisles, home to the snack foods. I’m not always successful but I try. 

@Evons hubby A former Mr in my life was able to do the same as you, by dropping one bottle of Pepsi a day. He drank a lot of it, but just dropping One 20 ounce bottle a day meant dropping 20 pounds in a couple months. I was ticked too! He said it was easy. In truth the calorie reduction over time lead to weight loss for him. It works for me too.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have had a cold for a week, now. The house needs cleaning, the garden needs weeding, the lawn needs mowing, and since protein did not sound good I have gained a pound.

Back to reality, I think. For dinner tonight I will throw some leftover pork on the backyard grill, and serve it with cucumber sticks. A few days ago my husband bought garlic french bread, and it should probably be heated as well... and then I will not eat any of it. Fortunately my appetite is still a bit off: the thought of eating garlic is not very tempting.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Terri said:


> I have had a cold for a week, now. The house needs cleaning, the garden needs weeding, the lawn needs mowing, and since protein did not sound good I have gained a pound.
> 
> Back to reality, I think. For dinner tonight I will throw some leftover pork on the backyard grill, and serve it with cucumber sticks. A few days ago my husband bought garlic french bread, and it should probably be heated as well... and then I will not eat any of it. Fortunately my appetite is still a bit off: the thought of eating garlic is not very tempting.


If I get sick for even a couple of days right now that I am getting ready for closing and to move, it would be a disaster. At the first sign of any sniffles, I start taking elderberry extract, plus I am taking my weekly Ivermectin. I also started gargling at least twice a day with Listerine Mint. It's going to take one strong virus to take me out.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I went for a year and a half without having a cold. Well the world is now opening up, and so the cold virus has come out to play.

I take vit Dto ward off viruses. There are a lot of effective anti-viral agents out there, but the common cold is pretty tough!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I restarted July 29, so after 11 days, I am down 12 lbs. I lost 11 lbs in the first 7 days and only 1 in the last 4, so weight loss has really slowed down. Still hoping for 20 by Sept 1.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My biggest weakness has always been ice cream. A couple of weeks ago, I ate the bigger half of a half-gallon and decided to pour the rest down the sink. Even with hot water running over it, it took forever for it to break down. The store-bought stuff doesn't melt like real ice cream does, it turns into a nasty mess. I used that to convince myself I didn't want that stuff in my body. So far, so good.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> My biggest weakness has always been ice cream. A couple of weeks ago, I ate the bigger half of a half-gallon and decided to pour the rest down the sink. Even with hot water running over it, it took forever for it to break down. The store-bought stuff doesn't melt like real ice cream does, it turns into a nasty mess. I used that to convince myself I didn't want that stuff in my body. So far, so good.


Don't buy Breyers then. It melts, at least the last spoonful of it that I dropped in the sink melted. The other stuff, yuck, gross. I don't know how they can call it ice cream.


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Whoa! Late again! Onboard, back on low carb, and losing again. I haven't see this number on the scale in a long time and loving it. Down 4.6#! Woohoo!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Lost 2 this week. A really hard 2. The fat really feels a strong attachment to me.


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> Lost 2 this week. A really hard 2. The fat really feels a strong attachment to me.


I go through phases like that too. Some can be long lasting. Have you tried shortening the window in which you eat every day?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MAWL said:


> I go through phases like that too. Some can be long lasting. Have you tried shortening the window in which you eat every day?


I usually eat within an 8-hour window, sometimes shorter.


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> I usually eat within an 8-hour window, sometimes shorter.


I recently read that eating high protein and low to no carb first thing after a fast, and before eating other foods, revs up the fat burning. I'm giving it a try to see what happens.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

HARUMPH

I have lost 12 pounds and I am about half-way towards my goal. But the doctors chart STILL lists me as overweight!!!!

I am soft around the middle, OK, but still overweight? 

I don't THINK so!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

LOL, I am considered borderline obese. But I have biceps that make teenage boys jealous. I know I could stand to lose 20 pounds but I do not have the 50 pounds of fat which they say I need to lose to not be overweight.

BMI charts are not configured for people who are muscular. Muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

And, because I a a homesteader I also have more muscles than the average secretary. There _IS_ that


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Google a body fat percentage calculator online. They say that body fat percentage is more accurate than BMI. Men only need two measurements, women three, to plug in. I compared the online calculator to that of my bathroom scale and it was surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Great, takes me from borderline obese to obese. Both calculators say I need to lose 30 pounds.


----------



## MAWL (Feb 2, 2021)

Danaus29 said:


> Great, takes me from borderline obese to obese. Both calculators say I need to lose 30 pounds.


Sadly it will but it is more realistic than BMI. A few pounds and you'll be alright.


----------

